# Great place for more avatars!!!



## Guest (Jul 25, 2003)

Go here for a great place to get more avatars!


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks for the link ... :up:


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers Hexstar.......


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2003)

Sure thing guyrs!


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

Wow, thanks hex!!!


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi HexStar! The link ain't woikin'. I'll be back later. I like those avatars, but I can't seem to get one put on. There must be a trick to it that I ain't catchin'


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Workin' good 4 me !


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Now it does! Works fine. Thanks.


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

Nice one,Hex,I'll check your link out later, :up:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2003)

Kewl! Your welcome guys!


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Don't know if this post belong here, but I can't get the animated icons to work on Tech Guy. The choice of the icon I have presently, is the one hubris is foisting off on me--or karma. I got the animations to work on a page by highlighting it, then pressing shift while I right click to get Open with--and then I check "always". But when it comes to getting that little animation on my profile, after I plug in to getting it from my computer, I keep getting this karmic rep. Could someone, HexStar, tell me how to put a animation on my profile? Please?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm lost dude -- sorry!


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

It's okay. I finally worked it out. Thanks, Hex! Have a nice day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

Sure thing and thanks!


----------



## Mr_Webmaster (May 16, 2003)

OK, not I just have to get a ton more posts to get the avilibity (need 100 posts)


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

I like it, a lot of unusuall stuff.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

Kewl!


----------

